# 2004 Cady CTS-V Install



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well guys I've been asking questions on here for a while and have decided to post some pics of the install in my "V" . Equipment list is as follows:

Alpine IVA-W205 /with high speed Ipod cable
Alpine PXA-H701 digital processor
Alpine HD Tuner
Alpine DHA-S680 DVD changer
Alpine sirius radio 
JL Audio 450/4
JL Audio 500/1
Morel Elate 6 in front doors with JL XR series tweeters in a-pillars
JL Audio XR 650 CXi Rear Doors
(1) JL Audio 12W6v2
All Stinger wiring, 4 Bulk packs of Dynamat Extreme along with some Second Skin from firewall to end of trunk. All doors sound deadened and sealed.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Rear seat had to be modified since it didn't have a ski pass through for the sub to fire through. The hardest part was stretching the factory carpet to the opening. 

Pics of the seat modified but not in the car. The rear seat do fold down also.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll post pics of the rack underneath the decklid and wiring tonight.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some more entertaining pics. All doors are done like left rear. Zero gauge for power to four. 701 on top of decklid along with HD tuner. Inside trunk shots without cover panels.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

141 reviews and not one response........that can't be good. 

Shane


----------



## dalinkwent (May 19, 2007)

Keep the pics coming. Looks good so far. Btw sexy ass car.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Dude,thats a pretty nice car a real sleeper


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

A lot of deadening  

Any engine mods?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Typical bolt ons. B&B Exhaust, Lingenfelter Intake and tune. A couple of years ago it made around 350 to the wheels. 

I've got some more pics to post later.

Shane


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like it's going to come out very nice. Good work! I got the same amps & love 'em. I also used to have the XR-650 Csi front & XR-525 Cxi rear. They proved to be way to bright for my tastes, but they might be exactly what you're after.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

I HATE that freaking car!!!! 

Why?

That is the first car that smoked me, after I got my SRT8 Jeep.....This thing was supercharged and was moving some serious AZZ..... I would have done better from a stop, but we were already in motion when he got me....

He did give me the thumbs up, which was cool.....Maybe its because Im driving an SUV that was able to actually compete with him.....


But Yes, He made me have to think everytime I see an STS-V that I wanna race...


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll probably switch out the front doors for something better later. The rear speakers are mainly for the kids and I keep them turned down when I'm in the car. Right now everything is playing and it sounds good. I'm going to send the car to Steve Hester in Austin to have it tuned (stereo) in about a month. The 701 just has to much control for me to set by ear. I'm very pleased with how everything is turning out. I got to keep a lot of trunk space with the way the amps are mounted and the sub takes up minimum room. I'll have some more pics for you guys later today.

Shane


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks awesome, very clean and thourough. I'd be scared to tear apart such a nice car though. Looks like you have a lot of experience, how many installs have you done before?

How are you going to incorporate the sub?


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Nice and clean.... very cool.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ndm said:


> I would have done better from a stop, but we were already in motion when he got me....



A supercharger does not need to spool  It's there as soon as you need it, or at least as soon as you get going enough that you won't shread the back tires


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

But the SRT-8 Jeep is AWD.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chadillac3 said:


> But the SRT-8 Jeep is AWD.


So is my quad and I can get all 4 of those to rip loose if I try hard enough  

A supercharger does provide a quick boost with little to no wait. In fact if you did not know it was under there you would feel no surge if it's set up right. I had 1 turbo car and the lag drove me nuts, I went right for the supercharger on the truck and it was wonderful. Combined with a proper exhaust with tri-Y headers you are making some impressive torque numbers in the mid 2000's. Enough that with AWD and the hemi SRT a launch much higher than in that area could get it squirrely.

I am a big supercharger supporter, I think they are wonderful and feel that in proper implementation they enhance the performance of a vehicle greatly without hindering driveability and reliability. I rolled one for over 100K with no issues. I also noticed an increase in mileage across the board in daily driving  

NDM needs a supercharger


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

My point was that from a stop the AWD is an advantage over a strictly RWD vehicle.  Hence why he said he'd do better from a stop. Not talking the merits of superchargers darnit!!

Even though it's heavy, the SRT-8 Jeep is the fastest of the SRT-8's due to the AWD. I think from a roll the SRT-8 Chargers and 300s are probably a little faster, though.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chadillac3 said:


> My point was that from a stop the AWD is an advantage over a strictly RWD vehicle.  Hence why he said he'd do better from a stop. Not talking the merits of superchargers darnit!!.


 



chadillac3 said:


> Even though it's heavy, the SRT-8 Jeep is the fastest of the SRT-8's due to the AWD. I think from a roll the SRT-8 Chargers and 300s are probably a little faster, though.



I never had the chance to drive any, I played with a charger on the roads with the truck and it did well considering. Since the truck is a straight line machine I think if I weren't in flat land illinois the charger would have killed me in the curves! I'd be all over one in a heartbeat if it weren't for the price of gas now  And I don't see it getting any better in the near future. I think that sucks, right when they start coming out with some power, fuel prices go up. I hope the makers can hang on, it's nice to see the trend again!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay guys......more pics. Pics of the amps and wiring isn't the best because there just isn't a lot of room to work with. Subwoofer enclosure just slides in and the rear seat bolts through to hold it in. You can see were the seat bolts through at the top and bolts to the floor at the bottom. It all works very well. Still need to do the cover panels for the trunk. Thinking of doing a suede-vinyl combo. Would love some constructive critisism.

Shane


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice install. Saw it over on cadillacforums a while back and even asked for your help last year when wiring up my amps  I have since ripped out my US Amps and IDMAX and went back to a simple setup off the factory amps. ID10 infinite baffle in the rear deck and Peerless mids/ID tweets up front. Sounds impressive especially from the stock amps/processing.

Funny thing is, I having been looking at getting a Jeep SRT8 and have been cruising around the cherokeesrt8 forums and have been following ndm's install too  I can't wait to get a system in the SRT once I get it. Planning on the W205/H701 combo, PDX amps, and ID's new speakers: XS69 mids, maybe some CD2 horns, and a pair of IDQ10 V3's (BUT, as everyone here knows, reading this forum will definately change this many, many times before it even begins!). Can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

any reason u didnt take this opportunity to go IB?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Funny you should say that........pics below are of the old system that had an ID max 10" in IB. It sounded good but not near as good as the sealed 12W6.

Shane


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ssmith100 said:


> Funny you should say that........pics below are of the old system that had an ID max 10" in IB. It sounded good but not near as good as the sealed 12W6.
> 
> Shane


That's not an IDMAX and I woudl hope that a 12 would outperform a 10.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah thats not a max. u ought to consider picking up a pair of 12s from sundownz's special. he says theyre great for IB and wont shrink your account. that car is screaming for an IB setup.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

the caddy looks sweet.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

ssmith100 said:


> Funny you should say that........pics below are of the old system that had an ID max 10" in IB. It sounded good but not near as good as the sealed 12W6.
> 
> Shane


Thats an ID10 v3. I have the ID12 v3. Looks very similar


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Just an update guys. 9/12/07

Added the following to the car:

Alpine KCA-SC100 Sirius Interface adapter. (Note: First one of these I got had a problem. Apparently there was a run of these that didn't get a software upgrade and they would cause noise in the system. After they replaced mine with a new one I've had no problems.)

Directed sirius satellite tuner (Plugs into adapter)

Alpine KCE-415i IPOD video interface. Works flawlessly on the W205 and allows the IPOD to be controled through the AUX input. Very happy with this.

Covered the sub enclosure with black carpet as I hadn't decided what I was going to do with the cover piece for the trunk. It looks a whole lot better now. With the cover piece installed you'll never see it, but I hated looking at the raw MDF.

The car is going to Austin (Steve Hester) this weekend to have the radio trim piece, air vent and air conditioner panel all mated together and painted. He is also going to do the cover piece in the rear. He's talking about doing something crazy to surprise me so who knows. All in all I'm very happy with the way everything turned out. Posting a pic of all the Alpine stuff on the rear deck. Still have some room for some more things if needed. 

Once the car gets back I'll post completed pics of everything.

Shane


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm wondering why you didn't use the 422i adapter for the iPod?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I also have the 422i for full speed Ipod. Unfortunately it will not do video so you have to have something else to do that. That's what the 415i is for. Basically I have two Ipod cables in my console.

Shane


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ssmith100 said:


> I also have the 422i for full speed Ipod. Unfortunately it will not do video so you have to have something else to do that. That's what the 415i is for. Basically I have two Ipod cables in my console.
> 
> Shane



I'll have to look more at the 415i. I wasn't aware Alpine had any iPod cable that would do video.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

*****Update 10/9/07****


Front driver's and passenger's side doors are done now. The XR 6 1/2's were replaced with Morel Elate 6 1/2's. They are crossed over at 42 hrtz and well..............midbass is unbelievable. I haven't had the 12W6v2 hooked up in a while while the car was being tuned. With the Morels playing as low as they are without any distortion...........I didn't miss it that much. Completed pics soon to come.

Shane


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, those JL mids didn't last long in your install. What didn't you like about them?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually it wasn't really me. My buddy who is doing the trim plate on the car and all the tuning basically said they had to go. He liked the driver's okay but they just didn't do well in my particular setup. He thought he was going to hate the tweets too but after eq'ing he said he had really grown to liking them. He isn't the biggest JL fan to begin with but said the slash series amps he liked. He has tuned some of the best SQ cars around so.............I had to go by what he says. After listening to the car post tuning.................he was right.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

**Update 10/14/07**

Okay guys.....some updated pics. I killed the thread on the W205 install and I'm going to post all pics in this thread instead. Trim panel around the radio still needs a little work. Those white spots are just smudges. Trunk is just in the molding process. It going to be pretty incredible when done I believe. It will be covered in all black trunk liner carpet. Tell me what you guys think.

Shane


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I like what youre doing in the trunk.Looks stealthy.Looking foward to seeing the end result.Keep posting the updates.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Trunk is moving along nice. I'm liking the design alot. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Are there any fans on the amps?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

What kind of RCA's are those?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some more "interesting" pics. Inlay still needs to be done and a couple of other items.

Shane


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks awesome. You mind find the trunk will suffocate the bass.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sub is completely sealed from the trunk and fires through the rear seat. Check page two. Sealed trunk not a problem.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

UPDATE
****10/17/07****

Some more pics. Inlay piece is two mirrors. Front folds down to show off the amps. When folded up the other piece that looks "gray" will be painted black and then the Cady "V" logo (in Picture) will be airbrushed onto it in 7inch by 15 inches. Should look really good. Red neon bulb was made for the car and works off of new dome light in the trunk....neon can be turned on and off (dome light switch) while trunk light remains fully operational. Not to sure how I feel yet about the mirror setup (not painted yet and hinges not painted).....worse case scenario is I'll pull them and replace with a black lexan piece with the "V" logo.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

****Update 10/23/07****

Rear mirror painted black and logo airbrushing done. This should look really good in the panel of the trunk.


Shane


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Wow! I really like way you built the trunk area, very clean and organized. Slick ideas with the mirrors too!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I had nothing to do with the trunk but the amp rack. Steve Hester gets all the credit for the trunk. Good or Bad  Won't be long before everything is done. Most of it's my fault......I keep sending him more parts to install......
BOYO backup camera, Alpine NAV antenna and mic....etc. All in all I think everything is turning out real well. That last check might not be to pleasant to write though. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

****Updated 10/29/07****

Some updated pics. BOYO rear view camera installed. Trim plate around the radio needs a "touch up" .......CA glue on newly painted trim makes for a mess. Alpine GPS antenna and hands free mic for Bluetooth installed.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

****11/1/07****

Rear insert is done and installed. Paint work looks really good. Mirrors turned out very nice. Trunk mat still needs to be installed.



Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

*****Updated 11/12/07*****

Car is finally done and at home. Car sounds incredible. For those Alpine users that don't have the 701..............buy one. I'm amazed at the differece the 701 and tuning made. Going to post some completed pics soon. Still cleaning the car up.

Shane


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Shane.
Where in Texas are you? I live in Mexico, just in the border with Mcallen. I would really like to hear your ride. Maybe when I finish my install we can get together.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're in DFW, I'd be interested in seeing/hearing the car.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I actually live in Conroe Texas which is about 30 miles north of Houston.

Chadillac,

Next time they have a meet in Houston or Dallas I'm there. I've had a bunch of guys in the Houston, Austin and Dallas area that want to hear the car. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. Still not 100% convinced on the trunk area but if I decide to change part of it I know what I'm going to do.

Shane


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Shane.
See you in the next texas meet.
Also hope to have my car ready.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're going to be up in the DFW area anytime soon, give me a shout.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Had to post a pic of the place that did the paint work on my trim piece and the "V" logo in the trunk. If any one in Austin needs to have some paint work done this is your guy.

Shane


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

nice ride and great install. I too would have went with the Morels over the Jls.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

**** 12/15/07 ****

Well, ripped some things out. Didn't like some of the wiring I did behind the W205 and to the rear decklid. Adding a Alpine DHA-S680 DVD changer to back along with a VPE-S431..........most of the wiring is done. Driving my buddy Steve in Austin crazy but he'll live.

I'll be posting some new pics soon so stay tuned.

Shane


----------



## Tx_Flip (Aug 20, 2007)

Great job. I live in Austin and haven't talked to Hester in almost a year. Have to give him a call now and give him some kudos on the install.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I've been gathering the guts to do this for some time......

But you all make fun of me for being a hick........










Yeah, I know it's new construction but damn....... right where you would put the mail box?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

****12-29-07****

Okay guys, redid some wiring and added a couple of things.

Alpine DVD changer will be going in the back on it's own trim panel which will insert into the opening in the middle panel in the trunk (it will be fully trimmed out).

Alpine audio/ video switcher installed on rear decklid. It's full now.

Sub enclosure is out to seal a couple of holes that were drilled into it. Nothing a little liquid nails and Dynamat Extreme can't fix.

Redid all the wiring behind the W205 and moved the TR7. All is well now.

Some pics.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Few more pics.

Changer's new location and another pic of the decklid.

Shane


----------



## cochino12 (Dec 25, 2007)

SEXY!!!!!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

****1/21/2008****

Well, been lazy for a while so I thought I'd do a little work today. Cut the "plate" to hold the changer today and mounted it. Now I've got to make the cover assembly that will cover the changer and will be carpeted to match the trunk. I think with the "V" logo I had painted that will now be cut down and placed in the middle of the cover will make things look a lot better.

Shane


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Wheres the new changer going?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

U missed the meet we had in baytown homie


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah,

The car is still in pieces in the garage so I couldn't make it. As you no the weather here sucks right now so I just keep the "V" in the garage. I drove it everyday for about two years 90 miles round trip so I'm trying to keep the miles off her. Unfortunately now that the new Alpine IVA-W505 is coming out I'd like to get it.............problem being I'll have to redo the trim plate for my deck. Never ending I tell you. I should have it all back together in the next month. Hopefully when the weather gets better we can have a Houston meet.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

****3-2-2008**** Car is complete 

Car is finally done. Waiting on the new mat for the trunk and she's all finished. Big thanks to Steve Hester for finishing the trunk off and making the faceplate for the W205. Hope you guys like.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, four days go by and not one response. I thought it turned out well. 

Shane


----------



## indianbraker (Mar 7, 2008)

clean set up bro...have you heard the Polk SR124 by any chance i hear quite a few people comparing it to the dubb 6....iv heard they 6s once and they sound nice...on the low end cause i only heard it on some rap song....and it was a prebuilt box which we know all suck compared to home build boxes w/ some MDF...Liquid Nails...and Fiberglassed on the inside to make ONE SICK BOX. lol

o ya and forgot to mention....the sub doesnt hit the seat does it...i mean while playing cause it looks realllly close lol...either way i think it looks amazing and stealthy.


----------



## Mtriple (Oct 22, 2006)

Seriously nice install. Loving the attention to detail...


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

indianbraker,

Not sure I got all that  , but..............sub is recessed so it doesn't come close to touching the seat. 

Thanks for the comments. 

Shane


----------



## 805z06 (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice install. 

I'm glad you told to me to sign up. 

So, what are the benefits of the Alpine 701?

Also, how did those 0GA wire fit on the amp?

Thanks


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, as usual there are going to be some changes. Scored another S680 DVD changer for $200.00. Thing is brand new in the box . Going to redo the piece in the back so now I'll have two side by side. Some would ask ...why two DVD changer.........why not  Anyway once the new piece is done I'll post pics. Shouldn't be to difficult.

Shane


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks awesome! My buddy just got an 06 CTS-V.

I might be heading to Houston in the next couple of weeks. I'd love to drop by and check out your car!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

great install man i really like it.

haha, great work a finished install always means can and most likely will add more gear at a later stage.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Update: Second changer didn't work. I could have made it all work but I'd have lost the ability to control the changer with the W205. Oh well.....guess the wife's getting one in her Commander.

Shane


----------



## vince (Apr 5, 2008)

so why didn't the changer work?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

isnt there an alpine box that allows you to hook up two changers?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Whiterabbit,

Yeah, and I have the VPE-S431 in the car. I could control both changers with the remote, the problem is ai-neting both changers together caused a problem with being able to control them from the W205 which is what I wanted to do. It's not the big of a deal now though since I ordered a W505 and can use my video Ipod for movies along with the DVD changer.

I wasn't to thrilled about redoing the compartment for the DVD changer anyway as I like the way it looks.

Shane


----------



## gohdunlam (Apr 14, 2008)

very nice install


----------



## Devil_82 (Dec 22, 2007)

ssmith100 said:


> Whiterabbit,
> 
> Yeah, and I have the VPE-S431 in the car. I could control both changers with the remote, the problem is ai-neting both changers together caused a problem with being able to control them from the W205 which is what I wanted to do. It's not the big of a deal now though since I ordered a W505 and can use my video Ipod for movies along with the DVD changer.
> 
> ...


hi shane,

by chance do you think that vpe s431 will work in w505? thanks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Devil_82 said:


> hi shane,
> 
> by chance do you think that vpe s431 will work in w505? thanks


Why wouldn't it? They're both Ai-Net pieces.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, even with the W505 it would work. I removed the HD tuner and the VPE this past weekend off the rear deck. The HD tuner in my opinion and for my area is a peice of crap. If you could tell it to pick between analog and digital it would be fine, but to sit there and wait for multiple seconds for it to lock between the two is a pain in the ass. Didn't need the VPE anymore with the W505.

Shane


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Shane, very impressive install. Looks clean and unobtrusive... just like I like 'em.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## silkoccy (Apr 18, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Yes, even with the W505 it would work. I removed the HD tuner and the VPE this past weekend off the rear deck. The HD tuner in my opinion and for my area is a peice of crap. If you could tell it to pick between analog and digital it would be fine, but to sit there and wait for multiple seconds for it to lock between the two is a pain in the ass. Didn't need the VPE anymore with the W505.
> 
> SS it seems that your not a big fan of the HD tuner.. I didnt know it was even out yet.. my rep said it would be available sometimes mid may..
> well anyways I am going to pm you.. i have a couple of questions to ask in reference to the w505 and the pxah701


----------



## silkoccy (Apr 18, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Yes, even with the W505 it would work. I removed the HD tuner and the VPE this past weekend off the rear deck. The HD tuner in my opinion and for my area is a peice of crap. If you could tell it to pick between analog and digital it would be fine, but to sit there and wait for multiple seconds for it to lock between the two is a pain in the ass. Didn't need the VPE anymore with the W505.
> 
> Shane


SS are you lookng to get rid of the HD tuner ?.. 
Also were you able to get the alpine KWE-610a for the pxa-h701 or did you use the panasonic CA-LRD60.
I read where someone mentioned something about the navteq traffic RDS not working in the balckbird II while its docked in the w505 and PMD-b200needing an antenna splitter did you experince the same issues..
Thanks


----------



## silkoccy (Apr 18, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Yes, even with the W505 it would work. I removed the HD tuner and the VPE this past weekend off the rear deck. The HD tuner in my opinion and for my area is a peice of crap. If you could tell it to pick between analog and digital it would be fine, but to sit there and wait for multiple seconds for it to lock between the two is a pain in the ass. Didn't need the VPE anymore with the W505.
> 
> Shane


SS are you lookng to get rid of the HD tuner ?.. 
Also were you able to get the alpine KWE-610a for the pxa-h701 or did you use the panasonic CA-LRD60.
I read where someone mentioned something about the navteq traffic RDS not working in the blackbird II while its docked in the w505 and PMD-b200needing an antenna splitter did you experince the same issues..
Thanks


----------



## silkoccy (Apr 18, 2008)

SS: did you get a early model Hd radio Tuner my local alpine dealer told me its not out yet.. 
were you able to find the alpine KWE-610a cable for the PXA-h701 or did you use the panasonic piece.. 
one nore thing I read where if the blackbird is connected inside the docking station of the w505 the RDS traffic doesnt function properly and that a antenna splitter is required , did you experience that also..
thanks


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Silk,

I had the older model tuner (T500HD). I'm just using the ai-net cable from the W505 to my 701. Works great and no noise issues. I may not even run another digital cable. Don't have a blackbird but the guys that do have them say they work just fine with the W505. Don't know about the splitter.

Bikinpunk has a lot of experience with the W505. He may be able to help.

Shane


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Dayummmm

I was wondering about the bass thru the seats? That sound better than or same if it were facing back?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Paul,

For me *sq* wise I think it was the best choice. Tuning was a lot easier also. Don't have to worry about those annoying rattles in the trunk either.

Shane


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Yah sounds good to me! Rattles are the enemy. 

I hope I didnt make the wrong choice with IB


----------



## gmbound (Mar 9, 2008)

What's Up Shane?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'v got some very interesting pics I'm looking at here of some pillars and a relocated battery.  Just a tease it seems. You need to start your own thread bro.

Shane


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Shane... get some more stuff to look at!

I wanna see tooooooo


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, talk about a really nice looking install. My favorite piece is the trunk liner that hides everything. Nicely done!


----------



## HAL 9000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Super clean install. Nice job!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Resurected this thread because I miss this car.  God it sounded good. 

Shane


----------



## al8ex8 (Jun 25, 2009)

System looks very clean


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

what happened? Epic install!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Resurrected this thread. Really miss this car. God it sounded good.

Shane


----------



## Rob J (Jul 18, 2010)

Why did you get rid of the car?

I've had my eye on a new style CTS-V since they came out a bit over a year ago. 560+ Supercharged HP from the factory. With a bit of mild tuning, it can easily be bumped up to 650 HP or so.


----------

